# icarus verilog installation.



## asp5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I've installed the Icarus verilog port: [CMD=]pkg_add -r iverilog[/CMD] 
Compiling goes fine [CMD=]iverilog -o test test.v[/CMD] 
But when I try to run the simulation using [CMD=]vpp[/CMD] it could not find the vpp command. Do we have to install a different port to get this working. If someone has already tried using iverilog successfully in FreeBSD, please let me know how do we get this working. 


```
uname -a
FreeBSD  9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 23 10:02:04 PDT 2012     bhargava@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/VIDMODEGENERIC  i386
```

I also tried installing this via ports, I see the following errors:


```
make PREFIX=/usr/home/bhargava/bin/verilog install
===>   iverilog-0.9.5 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   iverilog-0.9.5 depends on executable: bison - not found
===>    Verifying install for bison in /usr/ports/devel/bison
===>   bison-2.5,1 depends on executable: gm4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gm4 in /usr/ports/devel/m4
===>  Installing for m4-1.4.16,1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/m4 already installed
===>   m4-1.4.16,1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/m4
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/bison.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/cad/iverilog.

(root@)-(jobs:0)-(/usr/ports/cad/iverilog)
```

I'm currently working on fixing the above errors. But would like to know how to fix the [CMD=]vpp[/CMD] cmd not found issue.


Thanks,
asp5.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2012)

If you're using (t)csh: *rehash*.


----------



## asp5 (Jul 24, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you're using (t)csh: *rehash*.



SirDice,

For the root, I'm using the default, csh shell


```
echo $SHELL
/bin/csh
```

I did *rehash*, but I still see that vpp is not installed. I tried [CMD=]whereis vpp[/CMD] it returns nothing. 

Thanks,
asp5.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps you should try vvp(1).


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2012)

SirDice,

I am not sure why but, once I rebooted the system *vvp* was there. Shouldn't *rehash *fix this? Or am I missing something.

Thanks,
asp5.


----------



## asp5 (Jul 24, 2012)

yaami said:
			
		

> SirDice,
> 
> I am not sure why but, once I rebooted the system *vvp* was there. Shouldn't *rehash *fix this? Or am I missing something.
> 
> ...



Sorry I think this was probably the most stupid thing to do. I did not realize I was using a wrong cmd vpp instead of *vvp*. I was stuck on *V*erilog *P*re *P*rocessor, and kept using vpp. 

Sorry for the inconvenience caused. 

Thanks,
asp5.


----------

